# weed



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

I smoked a little last nite and was amazed to see for the first time in a long time i wasnt all jittery and panicky when I smoked but keep in mind I havnet smoked since ive had dp will weed itself hinder my recovery or just the increase in anxiety that is attached to it.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

DP boy said:


> I smoked a little last nite and was amazed to see for the first time in a long time i wasnt all jittery and panicky when I smoked but keep in mind I havnet smoked since ive had dp will weed itself hinder my recovery or just the increase in anxiety that is attached to it.


I don't know if will hinder recovery but why would you even want to take the chance?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

DP boy said:


> I smoked a little last nite and was amazed to see for the first time in a long time i wasnt all jittery and panicky when I smoked but keep in mind I havnet smoked since ive had dp will weed itself hinder my recovery or just the increase in anxiety that is attached to it.


yea man taking weed is pretty much like taking benzos...i mean sure it alleviates your symptoms (temporarily) but you can get addicted to it and some people have actually gotten anxiety just by smokeing it (me being one of those people)


----------



## comett (May 5, 2011)

Weed brought on my DPD big time. More than once. I had to quit completely.
Even though I did smoke it for awhile and I felt okay. Then one day, I smoked it and it brought on horrible DPD symptoms. 
Smoking weed is playing with fire if you have DPD.


----------



## lauzdp (May 31, 2012)

You may think you are helping your DP, as in the short term it feels great.. as long as you have a good high. But the more you use it to feel better the more you usually are escaping reality. Trust me I've smoked it for years and its not the answer to DP.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

agreeded i stoped smoking and am starting to notice real improvment


----------



## AThilgers (Jun 18, 2012)

Could you all agree with alcohols well? I think that may be what triggered my DP


----------



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

I find that a little bit of alcohol doesn't do much harm, like a glass of wine or two can calm you down pretty well, but getting wasted will just make things worse when you get up the next day. You just need to try and stay as close as you can to your normal reality I guess.


----------

